# position absolute in divs - wird nicht richtig angezeigt.



## Akherousin (18. September 2004)

Hallo auch,

ich bin im Moment dabei eine Site von der Tabellendarstellung zu divs umzuarbeiten.
Leider hab ich ziemliche Probleme mit Falschdarstellungen. Die Positionen die ich angegeben habe werden einfach nicht eingehalten. 


```
<div id=logo class="divlogo">
<img src="./images/logo2.jpg"  alt="logo" width="380" height="149" border="0">
</div>
```

dafür den CSS Bereich:


```
.divlogo {
	position:absolute;
	top:23;
	left:108;
	width:380;
	height:149;
	z-index:1;
	padding:0px;
	border: #000000 2px none;
	background-color:#000000;
}
```

Ich habe insgesamt drei divs in meiner Seite, zwei mit Bildern und eines mit einem iframe und keines wird an dem Platz dargestellt, wo es sein sollte.

Hier ist das zu sehen:  http://www.wavevisions.net/indexT.html

Mit Firefox  stimmt die Y-Achse. Aber auf der X-Achse wird es ganz links dargestellt, statt erst nach 108 Pixeln. Mit dem IE sind einfach alle Layer übereinander in der linken oberen Ecke.
Der Code ist möglicherweise ziemlich Stümperhaft, ich bin noch am lernen.  

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus

Akhe


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. September 2004)

Bei top,left,width und height fehlt die Maßeinheit......

CSS-Validator


----------



## Akherousin (18. September 2004)

Problem gelöst, vielen Dank, fatalus.
peinlicher Fehler meinerseits. :-(


----------

